# Größe von Label ändern



## Sewers (11. Jul 2006)

Hallo,
wie kann ich die Größe von einem Label ändern?  Ich habe beispielsweise 
	
	
	
	





```
Label test = new Label("bliblablub");
```

Alle mehr oder weniger "dreckige" Versuche waren erfolglos, "setSize" etc. gehen nicht. Leider kann ich nur AWT benutzen.

Danke!


----------



## thE_29 (11. Jul 2006)

Wie legst du das label rauf?

Probier mal setBounds()


----------



## Sewers (12. Jul 2006)

```
p = new Panel();
p.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
plabel = new Label();
p.add(plabel,BorderLayout.NORTH);
plabel.setText("bliblablub");
```

So sieht der Code aus. Weder setBounds noch setSize etc funktionieren. Selbst eine Größenänderung des Panels funktioniert nicht.

Leider muss das ganze zu 1.2 kompatibel sein.


----------



## Leroy42 (14. Jul 2006)

setSize macht keinen Sinn. 

In AWT mußt du eine eigene Klasse von Label ableiten und dessen Methode
_getPreferredSize()_ überschreiben.

In Swing geht das einfacher, da jede Swingkomponente die Methode
_setPreferredSize()_ besitzt.

Auch Swing ist zu Java 1.2 kompatibel; du kannst also statt Label JLabel
nehmen (und dann _keine_ AWT-Komponenten) und setPreferredSize()
anwenden.


----------



## Sewers (25. Aug 2006)

Hat leider alles nicht funktioniert. Jetzt haben sich Benutzer mit der VM von Microsoft beschwert, also geht JLabel auch nicht.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Aug 2006)

Sag den Benutzern der M$ VM das sie sich schleunigst eine richtige VM installieren soll.
Die M$ VM ist unsicher, veraltet und inkompatibel.  :noe:


----------



## Sewers (25. Aug 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sag den Benutzern der M$ VM das sie sich schleunigst eine richtige VM installieren soll.
> Die M$ VM ist unsicher, veraltet und inkompatibel.  :noe:



... und wird leider von 30% der Besucher eingesetzt. Deshalb muß da Rücksicht genommen werden.


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Aug 2006)

Sewers hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jetzt haben sich Benutzer mit der VM von Microsoft beschwert, also geht JLabel auch nicht.



Dann beschwer' *du dich* bei deinem Chef, daß es unzumutbar ist, für die
Microsoft'sche VM zu coden.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Aug 2006)

Sewers hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... und wird leider von 30% der Besucher eingesetzt. Deshalb muß da Rücksicht genommen werden.


Aufklärung währe hier der bessere Weg. Diese 30% setzen ihren Rechner einem unnötigen Sicherheitsrisiko aus.
Der verlorene Prozess gegen SUN ist nicht der einzige Grund das die M$ VM nicht mehr vertrieben wird.


----------



## Sewers (25. Aug 2006)

Ich sehe das genauso, deshalb erübrigt sich eine Diskussion. Leider muß ich auf den Mist Rücksicht nehmen, es sind einfach zu viele User.

Kann ich zusammenfassen, dass es nicht geht?


----------



## Wildcard (25. Aug 2006)

Ich hab keine Ahnung. Ich habe nie irgendetwas für die M$ VM geschrieben, daher weiß ich auch nicht was sie kann und was nicht.
Übrigens haben auch wirklich große Seiten wie Map24 ihr Applet meines Wissens nicht für die M$ VM geschrieben. Das sind viele User  :wink:


----------



## Sewers (25. Aug 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab keine Ahnung. Ich habe nie irgendetwas für die M$ VM geschrieben, daher weiß ich auch nicht was sie kann und was nicht.
> Übrigens haben auch wirklich große Seiten wie Map24 ihr Applet meines Wissens nicht für die M$ VM geschrieben. Das sind viele User  :wink:



Die haben aber auch eine Alternative angeboten, die in meinem Fall nicht geht. Das Ding von MS ist grob gesagt Java 1.1 kompatibel.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Aug 2006)

tja, wenn keine der genannten Möglichkeiten funktioniert bleibt dir wohl nur das hässliche NullLayout  :?


----------

